# Why should I buy captive bred fish?



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

*Why should I buy captive bred fish?*
By: Onefish2fish​

To start, captive bred fish in alot of cases cost alittle extra, in my opinion this extra cost is worth the expense. When you buy a captive bred fish the fish itself will be hardier from the get go, this doesnt mean you can treat the fish with disregard, this is just an advantage. Regardless of source of fish, using a QT to observe health and eating habbits is strongly recommended.​

A more important issue on purchasing fish captive bred is that we leave the wild in their natural habbitat; the wild. Divers harvest livestock on a daily basis for our enjoyment which in turn depletes the numbers of inhabitants in our natural waters. Fish are not the only things being taken, inverts and corals are included.​ 
Without going into too much depth but still touching base on this issue, one of these over harvested fish is the Bangaii Cardnalfish (_Pterapogon kauderni_) If you are un-familiar, this fish is an absolute amazing creature. Bangaiis only recently became popular in 1994. This fish in 2008 made the IUCN Red List of endangered animals. The estimated population in 2004 was 2.4 million. Reading further down the article on the Red List it states that 600,000-700,000 fish were caught for trade prior 2001 and exceed 700,000-900,000 currently. If these numbers are legit and nothing is done I feel it is very real for this breed of cardinalfish to become extinct in our lifetime.​ 
These fish are possible to breed in the home aquarium and it is encouraged to attempt if you keep a pair. The Bangaii are mouth brooders and the male takes the eggs in his mouth from the female. While the eggs are in the males mouth he won't eat for 3-4 weeks. While breeding the fish will become territorial. If you wish to attempt breedind fish, first read as much as possible on the subject, then start with a captive bred male/female pair.​ 
If you notice your LFS selling wild caught Bangaii please inform them that this species on the endangered list. If we want long term success in this hobby we need to take the required steps now so our children's children can enjoy the same fish we did many, many years before.​









References:
Bangaii Cardinalfish
IUCN 2008 Red List - Pterapogon kauderni
Image:
http://www.reefhotspot.com/store/images/CP_cardinal_bangai.jpg


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very good, informative article.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Great info, thanks for posting. I recall reading a thread here that someone has a pair of Bangaiis that they thought were possibly breeding? That would be fantastic if it happens. 
I feel badly about the Denison barbs I have. I found out after I acquired them that they have yet to breed in captivity. Had I known that I doubt I would have purchased them. It bums me out when I look in my tank and realize they were snatched from their natural habitat. Taught me to research BEFORE buying.


----------

